# Cannot record 2 shows at same time



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

For some reason, I cannot get my 942 to use both tuners consistently when there is a conflict on recurring timers. Sometimes it will show both shows on the schedule using TV1 and TV2 and other times it will only use my default tuner (TV1) with the other show crossed out as a conflict. I have tried restoring the conflicted show only to be told that I have to cancel the recording scheduled for TV1. How do I get the 942 to use both tuners when needed for timers?


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

Is there anything scheduled on the other tuner during the period immediately before or after the conflict? Remember that the "start 1 minute early/end 3 minutes late" can cause a conflict too.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

No problem with the early/late. I've already zeroed them out by default. Basically, if I have two shows scheduled for 9:00 to 10:00, it will record 1 to the default tuner and cross the other one out as conflicted for priority. Nothing else is scheduled to record to the second tuner.


----------



## Gilly (Apr 5, 2005)

Unfortunately I don't have the 942, but I have the same issue with my 522. Sometimes it records both and sometimes it doesn't. I can't figure it out.


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

LtMunst said:


> No problem with the early/late. I've already zeroed them out by default. Basically, if I have two shows scheduled for 9:00 to 10:00, it will record 1 to the default tuner and cross the other one out as conflicted for priority. Nothing else is scheduled to record to the second tuner.


When that happens, try deleting all of the timers and Dish passes scheduled for that time slot and then re-adding them. The one time I had that problem, deleting and re-adding them fixed the problem.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

LtMunst said:


> For some reason, I cannot get my 942 to use both tuners consistently when there is a conflict on recurring timers. Sometimes it will show both shows on the schedule using TV1 and TV2 and other times it will only use my default tuner (TV1) with the other show crossed out as a conflict. I have tried restoring the conflicted show only to be told that I have to cancel the recording scheduled for TV1. How do I get the 942 to use both tuners when needed for timers?


Are you trying to record 2 OTA shows? If so there is only 1 OTA tuner in the box, so you can't record more than one of those at a time. Technically with the 942 you can have 3 timers running at the same time. 2 Sat. stations and 1 OTA station.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

No, this is not an OTA channel issue.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Bichon said:


> When that happens, try deleting all of the timers and Dish passes scheduled for that time slot and then re-adding them. The one time I had that problem, deleting and re-adding them fixed the problem.


I was hoping it would not come to that. I'll try the old soft-reset and/or checkswitch to see if that works, then I'll try re-doing my timers.


----------



## JR_Baas (May 5, 2005)

I had this problem if I selected tuner 1 as the default tuner. You may want to check what tuner is set as the default.


----------



## jcord51 (Feb 1, 2003)

I must be doing something wrong! I can only get to record two SD programs at the same time using the default setting for one viewer. If I try to change the channel (you are actually viewing what is being recorded) the 942 states that it will stop recording one of the channels. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

JR_Baas said:


> I had this problem if I selected tuner 1 as the default tuner. You may want to check what tuner is set as the default.


I am using TV1 as the default. I could try putting it back to TV2 but then the wife will complain when her Soaps get pre-empted . :nono2:


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Are you guys running in single user mode or dual user mode?


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Are you guys running in single user mode or dual user mode?


I am running in dual user mode.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

You know that in dual user mode you have to set the TV2 timers from the TV2 remote if you have TV1 set as your default tuner. You can't set them from the TV1 remote. Or at least that was my experience when I was testing in DUM. But, I run both of my 942s in single user mode almost exclusively these days.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Mark Lamutt said:


> You know that in dual user mode you have to set the TV2 timers from the TV2 remote if you have TV1 set as your default tuner. You can't set them from the TV1 remote. Or at least that was my experience when I was testing in DUM. But, I run both of my 942s in single user mode almost exclusively these days.


That must be why only some programs will go to TV2 when there is a conflict. I may have added those timers from that tv. Could this be corrected in a future software release? It seems to make sense that the 942 should be able to automatically use the 2nd tuner for conflicts regardless of which tv was used to create the timer.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Is there a specific reason you're running in dual user mode, because the way you want to define timers makes me think you'd be better off in single user mode. In dual user mode, the 942 is not a dual tuner receiver, but rather 2 separate receivers in one case. There's a subtle but very definite difference between the two.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Is there a specific reason you're running in dual user mode, because the way you want to define timers makes me think you'd be better off in single user mode. In dual user mode, the 942 is not a dual tuner receiver, but rather 2 separate receivers in one case. There's a subtle but very definite difference between the two.


I am using dual user mode so that I can watch one tv while the wife watches her Lifetime movies on the other. Single user mode pretty much removes TV2's functionality. There should be an option that allows the the use of the second tuner for conflicts even in dual mode.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

This is from the 942 user Guide:

Timer Priorities
Priorities are used by the receiver to know which program you would prefer to record, if
multiple timers are scheduled to start at the same time. For example, having six programs
scheduled to record at the same time cannot be done on a dual-tuner receiver; therefore,
the receiver will record only the two programs with the highest priorities.
• All timers have a priority that you can change at any time.
• The larger the number, the lower priority (for example, priority 1 is higher than
priorities 2, 3, and 4).

There is no mention of needing to be in single user mode. The 942 should be using both tuners for timers when necessary. I suspect this is a software bug for people using TV1 as the default. I'll try switching to TV2 default temporarily to see if it changes anything.


----------



## jcord51 (Feb 1, 2003)

I have my recordings set to only one user and have seen that TV2 has not come to effect when recording two programs sharing the same time slot in SD.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Mark,

I have confirmed that this is an issue with changing the default TV in Record Plus to TV1. When I changed the default back to TV2, all conflicted times used both tuners, the 1st recording to TV2 and the conflict to TV1. As soon as I changed the default in Record plus back to TV1, the conflicts were no longer scheduled. The timers would only record to TV1. 

It seems the current code always wants to record a conflicted program to TV1 regardless of which tuner is set as default. If TV1 is used it will not go to TV2. It should be an easy programming fix to switch the tuner record order to correspond with any change to the default Record Plus TV.


DVR 942
Bootstrap 1110MAJD
Software L229MAJD-2


----------



## Oldcoot (Dec 17, 2004)

Here are my observations.
I am running in Dual Mode with TV2 set for default recording.
If I have a timer set for TV2 and program another timer for the same or overlapping time, it will automatically put my second timer on TV1.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Oldcoot said:


> Here are my observations.
> I am running in Dual Mode with TV2 set for default recording.
> If I have a timer set for TV2 and program another timer for the same or overlapping time, it will automatically put my second timer on TV1.


That's correct. Now if you change your default to TV1, that's where you run into problems. It will not always use TV2 for the second timer.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

LtMunst - I've reported this through the beta channels.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Mark Lamutt said:


> LtMunst - I've reported this through the beta channels.


Thanks, Mark.


----------

